# Hello from Valdosta Georgia



## Kevin Herring (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm a new want to be beekeeper . Planning on getting two packages in the spring. I'm also planning to build my hive bodies, bottom boards, inner covers and tops this winter....lots to do and learn.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource! 


Lot of learning opportunities here. Aside from the main forums, these two are specifically intended for beginners:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping
-and -
http://www.beesource.com/how-to-start-beekeeping/

Also, plans for just about anything you might want/need to make are here:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Lots of good people here to answer questions and talk with about things. Be sure to look up your local bee association and join them. Local Beekeepers can give you the best information that is region based.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kevin!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to Beesource


----------



## wmsuber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Kevin, and welcome. You can gets lots of good information and advise here, I certainly have. It is good to see a new beekeeper in the area, I hope you will be able to get started per your plan.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard!

We've stopped a couple of times at a honey stand close to there, run by a fellow with 1700 hives. We like sampling honey from around the country, an if his varieties are any indication, you've got some really great bee forage down there.

Good luck!


----------



## karenaviva (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello, Kevin! If you are still around, we are also in Valdosta & would love to connect!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------

